# Stray Cat in need of a Home! SLC, UT AREA!



## OzzeeTantrum (Mar 26, 2010)

I found this sweet little thing wandering around in my front yard. HE is in desperate need of a home. He's obviously been neglected. He's all bones and his fur is severely matted. But he is a total cuddle bug. All he wants is to be cuddled. If you are in the Salt Lake City, Utah area please let me know. I would keep him, but Ozzee REALLY does not like him one tiny bit.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Stray Cat in need of a Home!*

What a lovely little girl. I think a two week gradual introduction would help Ozzee to accept her. Thank you for caring for her.


----------



## OzzeeTantrum (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Stray Cat in need of a Home!*

This is what Ozzee sounded like when he saw her: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6z_3EZWk ... re=related

I would totally keep her but my family has made it clear that they don't want another cat.


----------

